# Church website needed



## Romans922 (Mar 5, 2011)

I need to make a church website and the good part here is that it must be free. I also need the ability to upload sermons, and any cost in this must be free or close to it.

Any help would be great.

In the past I have used wordpress and had sermons on podbean (which costs money)...


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 5, 2011)

You can give Weebly a shot, though you're on your own with sermon hosting.


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2011)

Just remember you pretty much get what you pay for.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 6, 2011)

My dear chap

Have a look at my church website. It costs me all of 30 dollars a year - I pay for the wordpress space upgrade (15) and the domain name (15).

The space upgrade allows hosting of audio files. You will see that I host some files. I could host more but most of my stuff is on sermonaudio.

The site is no more than an upgraded wordpress blog with a url which points to it. What's 30 bucks a year?

J


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 6, 2011)

forministry.com is free--template-based, WYSIWYG editing, etc. I think Google is running something now that's free as well.


----------

